# Advice



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I have a 322 hudson w/sit i gone thru before .so i notice the bushings were shut so i bought new one so iput them in nice fit dont have a quatering tool . so i do it buy works out have good luck when doing to the hudso it binds i put just one bracket on to make sure it runs right. These r pics before and after. Any ideas would be great thanks Al


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

According to your pictures your front wheel is not in line with the others. I would pull that one and realign it to the others then check the reverse side to make sure those line up as well also making sure both sides are quartered to each other. Then manually turn the motor to confirm there is no binding before finally setting them in place.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou you have a good eye.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

So re did the quartering they look good to me. Here r pics and what happens after i turn power on . it turn a cuple a times but stiff. I wonder if its the new bushings i put in chassie this the first time i have done it. Al. See hoy the linkage is bowed in middle.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Quartering is still off if there's binding.. I have the quartering jigs and I still got it wrong..The best way to do the quartering without the jigs is pretty much straight forward..Using the nut with the large head that goes onto the center blind driver, screw the side rod to one side of the wheel set, using 2 screws, and make sure it's tight so the wheel set can't move..(I'll screw the side rod to the wheel set at the 9 o'clock position). Flip the chassis over and eye balling the wheels, place the wheels 90 degrees opposite from the other side.(12 o'clock or 6 o'clock., should be 88 degrees but I can't eyeball 2 degrees)..Press on the wheels. It may take a couple of tries but it does work.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok the large nut not sinking in i normally line it up at nine like you said then put the 2 standard screws nut the large . i do notice that there is play. Know on the side rods the two holes r slightly long gated is that normal. 
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Ok the large nut not sinking in i normally line it up at nine like you said then put the 2 standard screws nut the large . i do notice that there is play. Know on the side rods the two holes r slightly long gated is that normal.
> Al


Don't use the standard screws, they will not hold the side rod tight. Use the large-headed one that usually goes on the center blind driver, that will screw the side rod tightly to the wheels. The side rods will have a slightly elongated hole in them.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou know that makes sense thanks when i get home from work late tonight at both jobs tonight your the best.
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Thankyou know that makes sense thanks when i get home from work late tonight at both jobs tonight your the best.
> Al


Maybe not the best, but I'll take second or third,lol!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Did what you said . you can really see Better if the quartering is off . did it 3 times last night still wasnt right . so i did it today. Got it but runs have it at full power but doesnt go as fast . not sure if its the new bushings. Did notice wheel were gear is starts to slipp off . so what i will do tonight is take that side rod off and see how it runs. Also i guess the new bushings dont come same wieth of chassie they are only 1/4inch long . the original which i kepted r full weith of chassie.
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have only seen the 1/4 inch ones. Doesn't seem the full width ones would work with the gear axle.
I have never worked with the bushings. Good luck.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

The gear ones r still standard its the front and middle r know the same as the gear ones.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Re did one side seems better still do more testing . i think iam missing a washer on armature only one i think there were 2 . this is the 322 Hudson w /sit does anyone know if there is two washers for armature. 

Thanks Al.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

There should only be one thrust washer at the front of the armature (worm gear) with very little end play at the brush bracket assuming the armature and bracket are the original ones.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok mine is in the back close to gear so i will switch it. Thanks 
Al


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

When you say close to the gear do you mean the worm part of the armature is? If so, the washer is positioned correctly. If it is on the bracket side you should move it to the gear side where it belongs.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes thats were it is were worm gear is . towards. Back of chassie so i do have it right thanks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am sure there are more ways than one to skin a cat. And I am not sure which is correct.
I always put at least an armature shim on each end of armature. Kinda depends on how the motor runs.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok i have a spare i think i did lose one. Thanks 
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thrust washers/shims can be found at either end.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok i have a spare i think i did lose one. Thanks


flyernut said:


> Thrust washers/shims can be found at either end.


Ok thanks


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Finished putting the hudson back together. Its running put it on layout just ran it once had to put power almost full. But forgot to put a little oil on axles. Tonight i will run it just engine around layout let it run for a while see if things loseing things up. After that i will finish the 353 project.
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Finished putting the hudson back together. Its running put it on layout just ran it once had to put power almost full. But forgot to put a little oil on axles. Tonight i will run it just engine around layout let it run for a while see if things loseing things up. After that i will finish the 353 project.
> Al


Definitely let it run in a little, loosen the bushings up a little. Keep it well oiled, just like any other new rebuild, you don't want to score the bushings/axles.However, it shouldn't take almost full throttle to get it running well. How did it run before the bushing install?.Could be the armature is failing...or still a bind somewhere..if you want, send me the chassis with wheels and I can use my jig to check the quartering, or send the whole loco and I'll go through it...No charge, of course.....


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok let me run it and oul axle and things it did run good reason i replaced bushings getting alot of slop and play. Thanks i will let you know.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Oiled up the axles last night ran it on layout for about 5 minutes seems to be good . so i wanted to work on my 353 so i set it up on bench let it run for 10 minutes sounded better after. I rasied the speed every so often . so far so good dont now if i should pics after i did a full repaint i will post it tonight. 
Thanks flyernut for your advice and offer and everyone else . Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Here is the 322 hudson i re did completely.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It did not look that good new!


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice restore! Makes me want to get back to my bunch that need doing after putting the big toys away for the season.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice job......


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou everyone .
Al


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Glad I found this thread as I'm just starting the same process on my 322. Great information here. Bearings from Doug Peck.










I notice here that the front and center bearings are full length. Did I read correctly that the replacements are only 1/4" long? It would be nice to have exact replacements.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes thats what he told me i even sent a pic to him of the original parts and that what he sold me know the bushing were the gear goes wear armature goes in there r two different sizes. I also had one problem the od and id werent exactly right so i took it to work ground the od to orignal size. Then i pressed bushing in and got the ridght reamer and treamed the i f to size. I have some left i will take a pic of them . i replaced bushings in my 322 to. 
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

My chassie is different mine has the sit smoke in tender my axle goes thru the gear.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice job on the 322! looks better then new Al. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Doug Oconnor said:


> Glad I found this thread as I'm just starting the same process on my 322. Great information here. Bearings from Doug Peck.
> 
> View attachment 548281
> 
> ...


Here is the pic of the bushings.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Al, I really hope I don't have to modify the bearings at all. I did notice the geared axle is the same as the diesels stepped axles. pa10006 and the front and middle ones are plain with no step pa10005. Was your center bearing worn as well?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes i replaced them all.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes that is the best way I guess as the 322 is already broken down to it's basics.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

I found these at portlines.com and stocked up. I try to make sure that a least one is on the worm end of the armature and that one of the sizes will center the armature to the field winding as close as possible. 


WASHERS2085 PA10766-005WASHER, Armature Thrust (.005") Steam​*$0.75*​WASHERS2086 PA10766-010WASHER, Armature Thrust (.010") Steam​*$0.50*​WASHERS2087 PA10766-020WASHER, Armature Thrust (.020") Steam​*$0.50*​

You know with the wealth of knowledge that is here maybe a sticky thread of " Tips, Tricks and Custom Tools " would be fun and educational?


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Al, a sweet 322 Hudson, very nice work indeed.


----------

